# water discount table for c/p soap



## heartsong (Jul 29, 2009)

i found this some time ago in another forum, and this has cleared up alot of my discount questions:

LYE X WATER = SOLOUTION RATIO

lye x 1 =   50% (water discount)
lye x 1.5 = 40%
lye x 2 =    33%
lye x 2.5 =  28%
lye x 3 =     25%

hope this helps!  

this has been corrected, as per carebear.


----------



## heyjude (Jul 29, 2009)

It does! Thanks, Monet.   

Jude


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

That is great Monet , thank you so much


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## carebear (Jul 31, 2009)

lye x 1 =   50% lye concentration
lye x 1.5 = 40% lye concentration
lye x 2 =    33% lye concentration
lye x 2.5 =  28.5% lye concentration
lye x 3 = 25% lye concentration


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> lye x 1 =   50% lye concentration
> lye x 1.5 = 40% lye concentration
> lye x 2 =    33% lye concentration
> lye x 2.5 =  28.5% lye concentration
> lye x 3 = 25% lye concentration



That's cool, but I need more explanation as to what it means?


----------



## heartsong (Jul 31, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> lye x 1 =   50% lye concentration
> lye x 1.5 = 40% lye concentration
> lye x 2 =    33% lye concentration
> lye x 2.5 =  28.5% lye concentration
> lye x 3 = 25% lye concentration



thanks carebear-i'll make the correction.  out of curiosity, what then is "full water"?  3.5?


----------



## goldfeever (Aug 14, 2009)

*full water*

0 parts  lye X 1 part wate = 0 % lye concentration which is full water or 100% water.  the % of the deduction is actualy how much lye is in your solution of water combined with lye hope i didnt confuse you as much as i did me


----------



## carebear (Aug 14, 2009)

"full water" is a nonsense terms - it simply means using the default amount of water recommended by the calculator, and different calculators recommend different amounts.

"discount" is the other nonsense term - because it means discounting (as in reducing) the amount of water, and the % discount is impossible to know unless you know the starting point, but since different calculators have different default amounts...

well you get the drift.


----------



## lecheymiel (Sep 23, 2009)

I use to work with 40%... and it´s fantastic because you dont have to wait a lot for the cure

But you have to work really fast!!!!!


----------



## MikeInPdx (Sep 24, 2009)

I currently work with a 50% lye concentration on my soaps.  I still like to leave them for the full 4 week cure.....the soap just gets better, even if it was rock hard from the start.


----------

